# 70 Safety Neutral Switch Location



## ees41 (Feb 12, 2012)

My 70 GTO has a column mounted neutral switch and has been converted to factory automatic console shifter. I can figure the wiring out but need help with where the factory switch mounts on the shifter. I've got the shifter assy.out of the car and still can't tell I appreciate any help.


----------



## ZackD1212 (Oct 14, 2014)

Did you ever figure this out? In a similar situation


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*hmmm*

I think 68 was the last year for nuetral safety at the shifter

Im thinkin its always on the column 69 n up

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking in the OPGI catalog it shows the *Floor or Column Shift* switch and year application. It is the "Neutral Safety & Back-Up Switch." They list '68-'72 -automatic, console/shifter mount; '69-'73 -column shift w/automatic. Both switches have the same curved shape and mounting tabs so as to appear that they both are located on the steering column. 

Looking at a less than ideal wiring diagram, it appears the power source wire comes from the fuse box and goes to one side of the plug that goes into the switch. The other side should be the power out and then goes into the ignition switch. The color code on that wire is 14PPL, so believe this to be a 14gauge purple wire. On manual trans cars, the switch is activated by the clutch pedal, ie it has to be depressed to start the car.

Looking at the His/Hers floor shifter, the neutral safety switch is located on the shifter itself, appears to be on the left side on the shift, inside the console. My manual states, "Installation- 1.Position gearshift lever in Drive position. 2.Insert switch "Drive Tang" in switch lever and assemble switch to shifter assembly. 3.Insert adjusting gauge (pin gauge) in switch. Move gearshift lever to Park position & remove adjusting gauge." My manual states this is for 1968-69, but may apply to others as well, but I don't see any other configuration for the 1970-72 cars as all the wiring diagrams show the column mounted switch only and no floor shift/consoles.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Found this pic on the web. Not sure what year it was, but you can see the neutral safety switch attached and how it is positioned on the left towards the rear.


----------

